
One Billion Drones by 2030? - prostoalex
http://www.flyingmag.com/one-billion-drones-by-2030?cmpid=enews082917&spMailingID=30417890&spUserID=NTIzMjcwNTUzMjc0S0&spJobID=1103706096&spReportId=MTEwMzcwNjA5NgS2
======
davelnewton
As if the 7.5bn living ones we have now weren't enough.

Oh I see.

